# Sony VAIO PCG-C1X pcmcia cdrom driver



## kevhg23 (Feb 19, 2005)

I have to reinstall Win '98 on this small notebook but the Windows boot disk apparently isn't loading a recognizable driver for the cd-rom. I do have the driver disk for that cd drive but there's no 'install' command. The files on that disk are -

VA16
VA16.MPD
VA16CD
VA16CLI
VA16365
Readme

Read me contains:

VA16CLI.SYS	Card Service Client driver
VA16365.SYS	Intel82365 Compatible Socket Point enabler
VA16CD.SYS	CD-ROM Device driver



[Usage]

Copy these files and edit CONFIG.SYS to include following
lines;

DEVICE=<Card service manager>
DEVICE=<Path>\VA16CLI.SYS
DEVICE=<Path>\VA16CD.SYS /D:<DEVICE NAME>

or

DEVICE=<Path>\VA16365.SYS
DEVICE=<Path>\VA16CD.SYS /D:<DEVICE NAME>
(no Card service manager required)


[Options for VA16CLI.SYS]

/PORT=###
180, 190, 1A0
Default: 180

/INT=#
3, 5, 6, A, B, E, F
Default: Unassigned

/MMIO
Memory map transfer mode
/PIO32
32bit PIO mode
/PIO16
16bit PIO mode

Default: 32bit PIO mode

/NS
Standardize PCIC controller transfer speed
Default: High speed

/PCICADR=####
PCIC controller port address (4 digit)
Default: 03E0(3E0H)


[Options for VA16365.SYS]

/PORT=###
180, 190, 1A0
Default: 180

/INT=#
3, 5, 6, A, B, E, F
Default: Unassigned

/MMIO
Memory map transfer mode
/PIO32
32bit PIO mode
/PIO16
16bit PIO mode

Default: 32bit PIO mode

/NS
Standardize PCIC controller transfer speed
Default: High speed

/MEM=####
Memory segment address (4 digit)
Default: CE00(CE000H)

/I365RST
Compulsory reset of PCIC controller
Default: Do not reset

/PCICADR=####
PCIC controller port address (4 digit)
Default: 03E0(3E0H


----------



## RISCMike (Jun 13, 2007)

"..reinstall Win '98 .... VA16CD ... VA16365 ..."

I have a similar problem to you but may have already solved part of your problem; so maybe we can complement each other...

I've got a SR17 which uses Win/ME. Noticed the same problem as well as the fact that it is a very common one. Also don't have a FDD yet... So...
I burned a bootable CDRom with a "standard" set of the stuff that I put on that sort of thing and booted with that. It kinda worked; that is, I was able to access all the files on the bootable portion (the "A:" drive) but none of the rest of the CD.
Since the easiest way to create a bootable CD for me is simply to start with a floppy image (on my desktop), the A: section is limited to abt 1.4MB. It's possible, however, to create a Hooge boot section; I just didn't do it 'cuz I had the Sony OpSys Restore CDs.
I used the bootable CD created above to FDISK and FORMAT the partitions I wanted on the HDD. (This was req'd before the Sony CDs would load.)
Then I got on the Sony website and spent an excessively long time "chatting" with those folks. After running the gambit with one folk who didn't have a clue (I hadn't changed the BIOS defaults and the CD Drive was reading the CD quite nicely, thank you), I finally hit on a magic combination of search criteria that yielded the following "KNOWLEGE" article: C149663. 
It was the Rosetta Stone for me, and my help you out as well. There are others that are likely pertinent... 
But this one tells you exactly how to configure your CONFIG.SYS file; the Autoexec.bat is then trivial. Copy these from your Boot CD (made as described above) to your HDD C: partition, and execute the SETUP.exe program on the Win 98 cd you're using.
That should get you to the point of having something that will run in "Safe Mode" even if you only have a standard, vanilla MS Win98 install disk. (Then 'ya gotta get a bunch of driver stuff from the Sony website, ...)
Alternatively, you could look for a likely ".exe" file on whatever opsys restore CD you've using.

But CAVEAT: The above is a 'tad academic because of a little problem I'm having. According to the folks at Sony the critical driver files are available on the Win98 machines (the C1x and C1XS) only!!! Sheish. So I don't have 'em. I found most of 'em elsewhere (had to assign away my rights to a Spam-free existence), but am still missing the following:
VA16CD.SYS VA16365.SYS and PCMCS95.exe

Sony says that these are "generic" and available generally elsewhere, so they don't distribute them separately!! Go figure. Could I get you to shoot them across? (Assuming, of course, that the Sony Folk weren't Speaking With Forked Tongue, and you have 'em...)

Hopefully those observations above will be helpful... Let me know if I can clarify anything...

Mike


----------



## RISCMike (Jun 13, 2007)

Update:
Found (on a European non-English) website a discussion of this problem along with a quote of a similar Sony Knowledge article (no ref # quoted). Article was equally specific & dogmatic that the given procedure would work & solve the problem. Site had gathered (almost) all of the required files into a nice little package. 
I tried this solution on my Sony Vaio SR17 (claimed to be the same as machine being discussed in terms of the PCMCIA I/F design). Didn't work. Only got "normal function" messages until the last step where MSCDEX failed to install (no lwr lvl driver had installed). (T/F no CD was recognized.)
May be because of a chipset change, but I'm not so sure; there's something a bit strange going on.
Will try alternatives and report.
Oh. BTW. Even the bootdisk created by Win/ME on the Sony Distributed OpSys doesn't work. (Have a totally vanilla system load with BIOS defaults loaded.) Have boot disks that work on several other machines, including my IBM/Lenovo that fail on this Sony. (Also fail on other users Sony's -- see first 2 pages of Google search on VA16CD.sys.)
Also verified that the Win/ME bootdisk created on the Sony/ME (laptop) is IDENTICAL to that created on an HP desktop. (HP's design doesn't have the Sony problem.)
At least MS's strategy of standardizing software is working. Can't yet comment on their ability to deliver functionality to the underlying hardware.


----------



## RISCMike (Jun 13, 2007)

The solution was MINDLESSLY SIMPLE: Ignore the wrong posts! 
With a SONY PCGA-CD51/A CDRom drive all you have to do is add a couple of lines to the Config.sys file (and the standard line to the Autoexec.bat.
Here's the fix to the Config.sys (the two driver lines added are indented & Lwr case). (2 lines req'd -- 1 for low lvl, 2nd for CDRom device)

DEVICE=HIMEM.SYS
BUFFERS=99.0
FILES=30
DOS=HIGH,UMB
LASTDRIVE=Z
FCBS=4,0
device=VA16365.sys /ne
device=VA1616cd.sys / D:mscd001
---- End of Config.Sys File ----

The Autoexec.bat file now reads:
@ECHO OFF
MSCDEX.EXE /D: mscd001
LH Doskey
Prompt $P$G
----- End of Autoexec.bat file -----

Note that driver changes if you're using a non-Sony CDRom drive. Similar changes occur for low level driver for those changes.


----------



## tim_lewis (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, :wave: I'm new here and to this sort of thing. 

Could someone tell me if this thread also applies to me. . . I'm about to purchase an old laptop (Toshiba Portege 3110CT) with no operating system and no cd-rom. So I'm also trying to buy an external cd-rom drive intended for the PCMCIA port. I've seen a Sony VAIO cd-rom for sale (PCGA-CD51/A) and I guess getting the driver on requires the above?

Will I need to do something like the above to get it to work? (Other than purchasing win 98 SE)? I'm wondering how far I can get without calling on a PC repair guy.
Tim


----------



## hubbly59139 (Feb 22, 2008)

RISCMike said:


> The solution was MINDLESSLY SIMPLE: Ignore the wrong posts!
> With a SONY PCGA-CD51/A CDRom drive all you have to do is add a couple of lines to the Config.sys file (and the standard line to the Autoexec.bat.
> Here's the fix to the Config.sys (the two driver lines added are indented & Lwr case). (2 lines req'd -- 1 for low lvl, 2nd for CDRom device)
> 
> ...




How does one make a customized bootable CD with the Sony config.sys and autoexec.bat? The Win 98 boot disk ISO's I have found on line have generic CD drivers specified which do not work with the Vaio... and I don't know how to edit an ISO file.


----------

